# Question for people who have returned from UK



## Jion (Dec 10, 2021)

Im hoping to go home for Christmas to the UK but the doctor s in the UK won't fill in and sign the Japanese version of the COVID test certificate .
You will also need a seal from the medical clinic 
Im from the London area 
Like to know how Amy one got on 
Or are going home for Christmas


----------



## Xelchan (May 23, 2018)

Jion said:


> Im hoping to go home for Christmas to the UK but the doctor s in the UK won't fill in and sign the Japanese version of the COVID test certificate .
> You will also need a seal from the medical clinic
> Im from the London area
> Like to know how Amy one got on
> Or are going home for Christmas


Not from the UK, but right now, if you leave, you can’t come back. Unless you have a spousal visa or PR? (Honestly even then I wouldn’t trust Japan to keep to that after the debacle last year with them not letting them back in.) And while the ban is set to end on the 31st, there is no guarantee that it will actually end there.


----------

